# Rechner schaltet nach 10 sekunden wieder ab! Autmatisch



## danysealous (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
habe vorhin meinen PC zusammen gebaut!
Nun habe das Problem wenn ich ihn anschalte kommt kurz das Bild (Bios), man kann kurz was einstellen, auf einmal schaltet er ab! Das macht er andauernd !

ich habe 

i7 920
MSi x58 Platinum
6gb OCZ 1600MHZ DDR3
Ati Msi 4890 
woran kann das liegen ??
Muss ich beim x58 was beachten (ich baue zum ersten mal einen Rechner zusammen ) ???
BITTE HILFE !!


danke dee


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2009)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du angeschlossen?


----------



## danysealous (5. Mai 2009)

be quiet 700w


----------



## Mufflon (5. Mai 2009)

Hmm bei mri hat der sich immer ausgeschaltet nachn neustart wo ich einen Pin verbogen hatte am Sockel aber wenn du noch ins Bios kommst dann scheint es daran höchstwahrscheinlich nicht dran liegen.
Hmmm
Temperatur?Kann die nach paar sec schon so hoch sein das er sich abschaltet wenn irgendwo ein Kühler nicht richig sitzt?
Am besten du steckst allles noch mal ab und wieder ran.
Hilft meistens und mal die Bios batterie rausnehmen.
So jetzt müsste man alles bedacht haben


----------



## danysealous (5. Mai 2009)

okd oki !


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2009)

hat die grafikkarte strom? zusatztromstrecker is auf dem board? CPU-lüfter korrekt angeschlossen (sonst denkt das board, einer is kaputt, und schaltet zur sicherheit ab) ? is vielleicht ein abstandhalter unter dem board an einer stelle, wo das board gar kein loch hat?


----------



## danysealous (6. Mai 2009)

graka hat strom  hat zufällig jemand skype usw .. und ZEIT .. ich habe ne webcam vielleicht kann jemand mir Anweisungen geben


----------



## danysealous (6. Mai 2009)

beim booten erkennt er alles ram,cpu etc. ich vermute es liegt vielleicht an der graka weis aber nicht wieso :S "nur ne Vermutung"


----------



## danysealous (6. Mai 2009)

kann das sein, dass die graka nur ein Stromanschluss brauch ? Ist das egal ob ich im ersten PCIe 1 oder 2 die Graka einbaue ? Ich habe ebend ein Stromanschluss rausgenommen (von der Graka), fährt hoch und dann fängt er die ganze Zeit zu piepen ... ?_?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2009)

an sich müßte das im "oberen" slot gehen, und wegen strom: handbuch der karte mal anschauen. aber an sich müssen alle anschlüsse auch benutzt werden.

steck auch mal alle laufwerke erstmal ganz ab, also daten+stromkabel. geht es dann?


vlt. nimm doch mal alle bis auf einen RAM-riegel raus. 


sitzt denn der CPU-kühler 100% korrekt? es könnte ja sein, dass der nicht ganz feste draufsitzt, dann wid die CPU schnell sehr heiß, und das board schaltet ab. ist es ein boxed-lüfter, hat der so "pushpins", also so plastikdinger, die man durch löcher am sockel steckt? die müssen schon wirklich richtig einrasten, da sind manche leute übervorsichtig, weil die wohl meinen, ne CPU bricht so schnell wie glas, und drücken nicht fest genug... 

oder isses ein extra separat geaufter kühler? wenn ja: war ein wärmeleitpad drauf? hast du paste benutzt? wenn ja: wieviel?


----------



## danysealous (6. Mai 2009)

noctua se 1366, cpu sitzt korekt zuviel paste? hab isch net druff gemacht denke ich 
Riegel alles schon gemacht geht trotzdem down, bau gerade wieder alles ran !

ich check kurz


----------



## danysealous (6. Mai 2009)

Moin, 

so alles leuchtet zeigt ok, ich mach ihn an , dann piept er paar mal und fährt runter ...  was hab ich nu falsch gemacht oder vergessen ???

er fährt nicht RUNTER ! ER PEEEEPT NUR  ?????


----------



## danysealous (6. Mai 2009)

Es geht alles funzt, nur 71°C IOH ??? ganz warm!! ist das normal? CPU 25 °C system liegt bei 46 C° ?? warum IOH so heiss????


----------



## Lexx (6. Mai 2009)

piept -> POST-Fehlercode im Web nachschlagen.
(AMI, Award, Phoenix.. ?)

Warum der so heiss wird.. ? Weil er Wärme erzeugt.
Sachdienliche Hinweise stehen schon genug in diesem (und anderen) Thread..


----------



## danysealous (6. Mai 2009)

danke, aber doch keine 72°C im bios ???


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2009)

die IOH is die northbrigde, die darf wohl bis 100 grad gehen, ohne das es probleme gibt.


kannst du denn ne andere grafikkarte mal testen? 


und wärmepaste: da darf wirklich nur ne ganz dünne schicht drauf, so dünn, dass du gerade noch den CPU-kern durchschimmern siehst oder eben gerade so nicht mehr.


----------



## danysealous (7. Mai 2009)

läuft alles perfekt  danke nochmal... 
Letzte Frage  ..  richtigen settings damit ich rams auf 1600MHZ laufen lassen kann,
habe OCZ 1600mhz DDR3 6144MB CL 7 KIT XTC Platinum LV. Läuft jetzt auto 1066Mhz !
(Settings ohne zu schädigen)  ich weis das, dass Thema jetzt nicht hier hingehört , man doch ne Ausnahme machen  .. Danke


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2009)

welche CPU hast du denn? ich meine, je nach CPU taktet das RAM nicht höher als der CPU-FSB


----------



## danysealous (7. Mai 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> welche CPU hast du denn? ich meine, je nach CPU taktet das RAM nicht höher als der CPU-FSB





ich habe i7 920 mit noctua se 1366


----------

